# Saturday's Ride in Kalkaska



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

We had a riot (OK...not so much when we had to use the winch)

51 miles of fun


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Wish I had known you were going Mike. I don't know any of those people but I'm going to the Mounds with the group from that other ATV site this Sat. for a 1st ride with them. You going?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be at the Mounds too this weekend as TOOLTIME:evil:


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looked like you had alot of fun. What was that yellow quad? It had to be 4x4, I dont think my ltz400 would not go through any of that.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'm headed on the road again for work for a couple weeks (south this time)

luckily...the creative editing job left my worst moments on the cutting room floor. :evil:

the guy taking the video did the whole route in 2 wheel (his usual mode).....except for a couple of REALLY bad spots

Good people....Good food and GREAT riding !!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

were the first and last parts of the video on snowmobile trails or were those county roads designated for orv usage?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

trails. We did ride a bit of roads but not much, We stopped at a bar to warm up but it was packed like sardines

LOTS of sleds out...most were courteous on the trail. One notable exception group made for some harrowing passes in one narrow stretch.:yikes: I think a quad would win that match up (go vertical)


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm not positive of the the laws but I've been told that quads weren't allowed on the dedicated snowmobile trails. I'm by no means saying anyone is in the wrong because I don't know the answer. I knew there was a "sharing" of the shoulders/non-maintained roads. I can imagine it gets a little territorial.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

If an ATV route and a SNO machine route share the same trail, i see nothing wrong with it. 

In most cases, we, as ATV riders have no intention of riding on dedicated SNO machine trails. But, if it so happen that we need to get onto a shared system to get back into, onto our "50 ATV trails" we will take them. 

We pay to ride all year. When i say we, this group of guys in the video you see i have rode with and many others for 1000's of miles. 

We for the most part drive cautiously "IF" we do have to use them. We try to go from point A to point B in a safe and timely manner.

A lot of SNO machine trails go threw Private Property where we are not allowed to ride as ATV riders. Alot of them also go onto roads owned by the state that we cannot ride.

Personally, i try to stay off them. But if it so happens that i have to take that short jog on to a shared trail, I will and have every right too.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm not saying you don't, I'm just trying to clear it up. I know that snowmobile trails often go on private property, etc. The grooming of them is done out of our trail permits plus alot of donations, etc. I wasn't sure that there was a "joint" ORV/snowmobile trail where they overlap. Not trying to say someone did anything wrong, just working to find out what is right.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"multi-use" designated trails were ridden, where necessary.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Cool. Just trying to educate myself so I can pass along some knowledge. I've been places where I've heard sledders complaining about quads. Maybe one day I'll be able to have both.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Not a problem Nittnay....Thats the biggest problem with the web. To many folks read things wrong sometimes. 
Personally, if i was a sledder or atver or both, i too would pissed about quads on trails. But only those that were being ridden on by A'holes digging up ruts etc. There are a few of us that obey the law and go from point a to point b in that timley safe manner. But nobody see's that. They only see the destruction from the bad apples..
Ride Safe,
TIm


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Like you said, sledders have thier bad apples for sure too. 

Education of both sides is key.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Education is good!!!!


----------

